# Health Insurance for pre-existing chronic condition?



## gercan (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi Expat's,

My husband and I are moving to the US in June 08 from Canada. He is very healthy but I have a chronic condition that will most likely be viewed as a pre-existing condition that is uninsurable. We will be self employed and unable to obtain group insurance through an employer. 

Does anyone here have any experience with purchasing individual health insurance in the US in this type of situation? 

If so what company did you get your insurance through? Also what state do you live in? We would like to locate to California or Hawaii.

Has anyone purchased global expatriate insurance prior to arriving in the US?

Any advice will be most welcome.

Best regards,

Gercan


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Depending on what sort of work you will be doing, your husband may be able to obtain "group" health insurance through a trade or professional association that covers your occupational group. There may be a waiting period before you can be covered under the program, but eventually it should be possible.

I'm also told there is something called "catastrophic health insurance" coverage offered through the states or sometimes through a regular insurer. You generally have to ask about it, but it covers, as it says, only the big stuff (not doctor visits or regular treatments or prescriptions). 

You may also want to check with the national association for your condition. (There are groups in the US for just about any condition you can think of.) They may have further ideas on coverage specific to your condition.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Some states have programs that require coverage be offered to you, and I think Hawaii is one of them. Generally, if coverage is available, the cost is very, very high. Even without pre-existing conditions, private family coverage will cost you at least $800 per month. Check out insurance for expats. Some of them provide insurance for everything but the chronic condition, which would give you some protection.

I assume you have American citizenship or major money to invest or some other means of qualifying to live in the US.


----------



## gercan (Feb 10, 2008)

Dear Bev and Synthia, 

Thanks for your help and suggestions, I will explore those areas. We won the greencard lottery under my husbands citizenship (German). My condition is chronic but stable and I passed the US immigration medical. We would like to go to Hawaii or California because the warm weather will help me manage my condition. I found some expat insurance info online and it seems quite comprehensive but expensive. The medical support group wasn't able to give me any advice on insurance other than to use a broker. 

Looking on line it seems all very confusing between HMO's, POS's, copays etc...it is quite a departure for us from the universal system we are used to in Canada and Germany. 

Many thanks again.

Gercan


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Coming from Canada, you are probably finding that the US health care "system" is pretty daunting. One other option you should consider is this MSA thing in the US. (MSA = medical savings account) It's yet another of these "save up for it yourself" programs - you put money aside on a pre-tax basis (i.e. you get to deduct what you put aside from the income you pay tax on). Then you get a rather high deductible health care policy. For day to day things, doctor's appointments and the like, you use the money you have accumulated in the MSA fund. Once you have spent your deductible amount, the insurance kicks in.

It's a little complicated (IMO) but the system is designed for small businesses and the self-employed, and can generate some tax savings. You'd need to find an independent insurance agent to find you the best policy for your particular situation - but there are policies out there for those with pre-existing conditions.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## gercan (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks Bev, I think the MSA is a great sugestion and it makes me feel beter to hear that there are policies for people with pre-existing conditions. I'll drop back by the forum and give people an update on what I'm able to find out.

Gercan


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Congratulations with your Green Card!

Maybe you can search for a specific chat board / forum for people with your condition in the US? I suppose they know their way in insurance?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Also look at what the rules currently are in Hawaii, because they used to have a pool insurance that residents could get.

The California legislature didn't pass Arnie's health care plan, which might have helped you.


----------



## Roadstar (Apr 29, 2009)

So what ended up happening? Were you able to make the move? In 1999 I managed to move to SF,CA and get insurance with a major pre-existing condition. I'll elaborate how if there is interest. Not sure the Hawaii rules. Was looking to
figure them out potentially for a new move from canada with a pre-exist again.


----------



## TOdoc (Jun 26, 2011)

gercan said:


> Hi Expat's,
> 
> My husband and I are moving to the US in June 08 from Canada. He is very healthy but I have a chronic condition that will most likely be viewed as a pre-existing condition that is uninsurable. We will be self employed and unable to obtain group insurance through an employer.
> 
> Does anyone here have any experience with purchasing individual health insurance in the US in this type of situation?



If you presently have private supplemental drug insurance in Canada, as long as this coverage remains continuous, some insurers will not apply the pre-existing condition limitation. Blue Cross does this in many states.

The key here is CONTINUOUS and PRIVATE. For example, if you are from Quebec, the public drug plan RAMQ covers all residents who do not have private coverage, but US insurance companies such as BCBS will not see this as a "private coverage equivalent". The same thing holds for BC Medicare and Trillium in Ontario.

However, if you have a PRIVATE drug plan (i.e., companies like Green Shield, Blue Cross Medavie, Sun Life etc.), you may be able to be grandfathered to avoid the 2 year or longer waiting period for eligibility (which in some states may be longer).

Whatever you do, if you have a private Canadian drug plan DO NOT LET IT LAPSE FOR EVEN ONE DAY IF YOU INTEND TO MOVE TO THE US UNTIL YOUR US COVERAGE IS SECURED. Otherwise, you will be out of luck.

W.


----------

